# معايير تصميم المكتبات



## saleharch (25 يوليو 2009)

معايير تصميم واجهات المكتبات

ان على واجهه مبنى المكتبه ان تاخذ بعين الاعتبار نوعين من المعايير المنطقيه الهندسيه لتلائم المكتبه كمشروع ثقافي وهي : 
1-	المعايير الهندسيه العامه .
2-	المعايير الهندسيه الخاصه بالمكتبه.

اولا: المعايير الهندسيه العامه: وهي التى تنطبق على كل مشروع سواء كان مشروع ثقافي او غير ذلك وهي :
1-	التوازن.
2-	ثراء وتغيير الاشكال وانعدام الرتابه العامه مع وجود رتابه جزئيه وهي التي تميز شكل معين عن الاخر.
3-	السلم : أي ان تكون النسب المستعمله بالنسبه للعناصر في الواجهه
ا- مقصودة.
ب- تؤدي دورها جزئيا أي ان كل شكل او عنصر معماري وتفاعله بعديا مع الانسان.
4 - تناسق الاشكال والاحجام اذا كان هناك ثراء وتغيير في الاشكال والاحجام لايعني ان تكون غير منسجمه بمعنى : انه برغم اختلافها جزئيا يجب ان تنسجم كليا ويعتمد هذا على : ا- طريقه التركيبه الفضائيه .
ب-اختيار الاشكال في حد ذاتها .

4-	خفه الاشكال والتركيبه كليا والخفه هنا لاتعني استعمال مواد خفيفه مثل الزجاج والهياكل المعدنيه ولكن الخفه تكمن في : ا- التركيبه في حد ذاتها .
ب- العناصر المكونه لها تجريديا وبدون مواد خفيفه .

5-	التناسب والنظام : ان التناسب يطلق على المكونات الجزئيه للمبنى....اما النظام فيطلق على المبنى ككل .
ثانيا : المعايير الهندسيه الخاصه بالمكتبات :

1-	الشفافيه : لجعل نوع من التواصل بين الداخل والخارج .
2-	اللغه المعماريه : يجب ان تكون معبرة عن الثقافه والكتاب .
3-	الخفه في المواد والتركيبه الفضائيه .

المهندس المعماري: ابواحمد صالح شريتح


----------



## محمد رشاد (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ..............


----------



## hananfadi (25 يوليو 2009)

merci bien a toi................


----------



## amany elhassan (6 أكتوبر 2009)

Thnx alot


----------



## mohamed2009 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## saleharch (21 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

